# Length vs depth/height



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys

In your opinions what is more beneficial for malawi cichlids, tank length or tank depth and height? I am looking at a 5x2x2 and a 6 x 1.5 x 1.5 and the 5 foot tank has more volume but obviously the 6 foot tank has more length. I already have a moori in a 55 uk gal that I will transfer over and am looking to get a venustus too plus a few others.

So what would be better for them, 5 foot long, 2 foot wide and bigger water volume or more length and about 40 litres less?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Square footage of the footprint is the most important, as vertical height doesn't benefit mbunas as much. The 5-foot tank has 10 square feet, while the 6-foot tank has 9 square feet. I'd go with the 5-footer.

A tank with 2 foot depth also provides more aquascaping options than one with 1.5 feet.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm always going to say length... have you considered a 180g at 6x2x2? If you have the space to use the longer tank do it...


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

A lot of cichlids have a 3 foot or slightly more chase range to maintain territory, so if one takes residence near the center of a five foot tank, it could cause trouble. I would say to go with the six footer. What species of fish were you thinking? All male or breeding groups? It could play a big factor.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd buy the 6 footer. It's about footprint but length is a huge part of it sometimes. The length gives the fish more space in between them and gives you more area to work with in terms of setting up the decor to curve aggression.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for your advice guys. After much thought I have decided to go for the 6 footer. My main reason is for giving the fish plenty of swimming room and territory. I am really looking to get a venustus and dimidiochromis to go with my moori, labidochromis and aulonocaras. Would that be an ok mix in such a size tank?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

chris-gashead said:


> Thanks for your advice guys. After much thought I have decided to go for the 6 footer. My main reason is for giving the fish plenty of swimming room and territory. I am really looking to get a venustus and dimidiochromis to go with my moori, labidochromis and aulonocaras. Would that be an ok mix in such a size tank?


I see no issues with those fish in a 6ft tank. I've had all of them in a 6 foot tank myself in the past.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

New tank in place, and I am well happy with it! Looks very empty right now with rock etc but that will come in good time


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

How do you all do water changes on such large tanks? I haven't really given this much thought. I know that I can only use the tap from outside with the hose, which in the UK right now means the water temp would be more or less around 10! I shudder at the thought of doing my oldskool method of buckets LOL. If I do a 50% change, that is 250 litres of water! carrying 25 buckets of water from the kitchen to my tank brings a tear to my eyes!!  I dont think I can do the hose method though as the water is just too cold. Darn it!


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a water aging/holding tank (big, clean, round, plastic, garbage can) not too far from the aquariums. Let the water temperature equalize with the room (a couple days). Empty the aquarium with a python, fill the aquarium with a pump. The drop in temperature is like a cool rainfall, it often triggers spawning (Friday I changed water and 2 hours later an Aulonocara 'Ruby Red' female was holding).

Joe


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I don't have to deal with the cold in Texas, but I unscrew the bottom of a faucet in a nearby bathroom. Then bought a fitting to be able to hook a standard water hose to it. So the I run the water hose to the tank to refill it from the faucet.

To drain it, I had to buy a long (30') clear hose to connect to a standard gravel vacuum. Run the hose out the front door into the yard and drain it.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

I may have to do that sparrow! I couldn't do what joe does as I don't have any room to put such a large water container inside the house now unfortunately. Good idea though! I guess I could do about 50 litres a day with buckets lol


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Using your faucet you can control hot and cold. I like it too cause I can set the hose in while adding chemicals, use glass tops to hold it, turn it on and walk away and do other things in the tank while its filling up.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't go directly from the fauce to the tank because my house water runs through a softener and I don't want to fill the house pipes with bypass water.

Joe


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

look up a python no-spill if you have a sink no too far from the tank you are set. I use one, and my sink is over 70ft away and upstairs. Thankfully I can pump the old water straight outside, and then just use the python to fill. *************** coiling up a 100ft python though...


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

So what should I stock in my tank? I would like a couple of larger species. Obviously I want a venustus and compressor, and have a moorii but can you recommend any others that would fit in with these?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Aristochromis christyi, Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius", Placidochromis electra, Nimbochromis linni, Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.), Fossorochromis rostratus, Buccochromis rhoadesii .....just to name a few nice peaceful haps....


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Some lovely fish there. Will need to look into this. I currently have a lot of fish, which was in my previous tank and will certainly move some on in the future, but I have recently purchased a few more C Moorii to find my 6 inch female a male friend. Currently have 3 at about 2 inches, and one which is slightly bigger at about 3.5 inches which I am hoping is a male but they are hard to sex when this small.

I have found my venustus which is currently about 4inches in size, purchased 2 synodontis cats and also purchased 2 frontosa Burundi which I am hoping will be ok with these other fish. They are both about 4-5 inches at the moment.

my stocking is currently
5x C. Moorii
3x Boreyli
2x Frontosa
1x Zebra Pseudotrophine 
2x Yellow tail acei
3x Aulonacara
2x Yellow Labs
1x Venustus
2x Bumble Bee
2 Synodontis
1x Ornate Bichir

A further 3 I am trying to identify on this forum now  - viewtopic.php?f=14&t=298082

when they have all fully grown, will this be too overstock? I have made sure there is 3 foot of open swimming room, and then plenty of hiding (for now, due to young fish needing hiding spots)

Also, I think i will struggle when feeding as i am pretty sure some of these shouldn't eat meaty products, whilst others should?

My tank currently:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

chris-gashead said:


> my stocking is currently
> 5x C. Moorii
> 3x Boreyli
> 2x Frontosa
> ...


I don't think you said what size 6 foot tank you ended up buying?

Bumblebees could become trouble makers, keep an eye on them. That many Moorii when grown could be an issue also, mainly amongst themselves. You may have to thin them down in the future or keep one pair. I've had some fight like dogs in a 180. Major liplocking and fin damage. I haven't had any breed but I hear they can take over an entire tank when breeding. I always assume this with any cichlid species though. The Fronts ... keep an eye on them. Many people are against having a Front or 2 rather than a group. In my experience some have attitudes that make me agree with this statement, while some seem happy without a big group of buddies. Everything else should be ok.

For feeding, to keep it simple, you can feed them all a good quality pellet. NLS if it is available over there. I've not owned a bircher, but I know you could give it live earthworms every once in awhile.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

spotmonster said:


> chris-gashead said:
> 
> 
> > my stocking is currently
> ...


The dimensions are actually odd, something like 72inch long, 24 high and 17 wide or similar. The tank is 460 litres apparently. I thought the bumblebees would be a possible problem. One is going darker than the other, but I don't know if that is difference in sex, or just difference in size. Both still look like bumblebees, rather than totally dark though. I was intending to get a pair of Moorii and possibly returning the rest, unless they do ok in such a group. I know people dislike having so few fonts. I may get more in the future and replace some of the smaller Africans. Really wanna keep the acei though, but they could be too small in the long term, especially If I can get dimidiochromis, which I am hoping the LFS can get in sometime within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Very close to a US 125 gallon tank. At adult size, your Acei will be fine with all of your stock list. Male Acei's actually get pretty big.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

spotmonster said:


> Very close to a US 125 gallon tank. At adult size, your Acei will be fine with all of your stock list. Male Acei's actually get pretty big.


Cool. Any that you recommend I get rid of, for any particular reason? Maybe for feeding reasons, aggression (or lack off) etc? I know in the future some will need to go as the tank will be a little too overcrowded when they are all fully grown. I just wanted to get a good selection now, watch them grow out a little, and then keep my favourites and sell the rest.

What I would like to do really is keep all African cichlids which require much the same diet, conditions etc? I know Moorii and Burundi are supposed to go together very well? But not sure about keeping things like the bumblebees, venustus etc altogether in the long run. could turn into a bombsite I imagine?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

chris-gashead said:


> Cool. Any that you recommend I get rid of, for any particular reason?


I don't worry about feeding differences because I feed all of my fish NLS (new Life Spectrum) pellet food.

If I were forced to get rid of something now in "anticipation" of causing an issue it would be the bumblebees. However if you already have this fish list, I would just say keep a very close eye on them as they grow and be prepared to remove any troublemakers as needed. I'm not one to quickly tell people to get rid of something simply because of the species, (most of the time, not always). Sometimes you can have different temperaments amongst the same species.

Having said that, you can certainly increase or decrease your odds by your choices.

If you had a Tilapia butterkoferi or a Nandopsis haitiensis then I would change my story and say get rid of it right now


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

spotmonster said:


> chris-gashead said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. Any that you recommend I get rid of, for any particular reason?
> ...


  as much as I would love a Tilapia Butterkoferi, I wouldnt dream of adding one to a Malawi tank. I will keep an eye on all of them. So far so good, no real major aggression right now. The fish are actually acting pretty natural. How many of the list would you keep, once fully grown? I am really not sure on stocking with Malawi, as some people say cram loads in, and some say dont put too many in, and anything in between!


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

I was told today to keep my tank at about 82. Does anyone keep the temp this high for Africans??


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I run all my tanks between 76 and 78 deg


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

82 seems a little high. I keep all my tanks between 75-77 degrees. Keeps the aggression down too.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Can I put my tiger plec (l002 i think) in with the Malawi?


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone know?


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Tiger plecs (L-002) like their water in the neutral range (6.5-7.5) but supposedly can adapt to harder water. Lake Malawi tanks can venture as low as 7.8, so the tiger would probably be fine in that water. But they do eat bog wood and aufwuchs, so you need to make sure you've got a feeding plan worked out for him. I haven't seen you list your water parameters, but if you keep your pH at the low end of Malawian range, he'd probably be ok.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

probably not gonna work then as my water ph is naturally high anyway, being in Bristol, UK - I think it is 8.2 standard.

Here is a video of my tank so far


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Would Altolamprologus calvus be ok with my current stock do you think? a pair would most likely be the last piece of the jigsaw so to speak


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Is anyone here able to sex my Dimidiochromis?


----------

